# Grape Ape Seeds



## JOEGALLO (Aug 5, 2008)

When I was in San Diego we smoked some Grape Ape, liked it, and now I am looking for some seeds but cant seem to find a site that has them. Has anyone came across a site that has them? If so the info would be appreciated


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Aug 6, 2008)

Apothecary seeds has a Grand Daddy Grape Ape, I think it is virtually the same, but i Could be wrong.


Peace and Good luck.


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 6, 2008)

could be the same ... thanks for the info  +rep


----------



## GreenSurfer (Aug 6, 2008)

Mr.KushMan said:


> Apothecary seeds has a Grand Daddy Grape Ape, I think it is virtually the same, but i Could be wrong.
> 
> 
> Peace and Good luck.


Hey...do they have a website?


----------



## nathenking (Aug 6, 2008)

grape ape and grand daddy are gonna be very similar. I prefer the grand daddy myself. Dont know where you can get it tho.


----------



## OnSolomonsGrave (Aug 6, 2008)

just as a bit of info, looking specifically for Grape Ape, I am pretty sure it is a clone only strain, but i could stand corrected .


----------



## Mendojuana (Aug 6, 2008)

Mine are lookin' tasty........


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 6, 2008)

Mendojuana said:


> Mine are lookin' tasty........


 
got seeds??


----------



## GreenSurfer (Aug 7, 2008)

*bump*

Does anyone have the website for Apothecary Seeds?


----------



## Dankwise (Aug 7, 2008)

It is most def a clone only, apothecary has the seeds but good luck finding themm. I have two grape ape medical clones at the moment, this is the bigger of the two...


----------



## Dankwise (Aug 7, 2008)

oh yea i forgot to say i have g.d.p., grape ape, and purple kush they are suppose to be all from the family ill find out in about 2 months!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## KOLAKING (Aug 23, 2008)

Greenhouse seeds will be carrying Bretts (APOTHACARY SEEDS) genetics.


----------



## PeepsMcgee (Oct 19, 2008)

I have a large variety that you guys may be interested in.

Grape ape
Grand daddy Purple
and a Hybrid of the two that i should be getting Clippings in about a week.
I also have 4 mother plants that i should also have ready around that same time,

Mothers are:
Maui Wowie from a tulare dispensary
Aurora Indica
White Rhino
Snow Cap 
Lambs Bread


And Future to come 
additional is 
Bubble gum 
shiva skunk
and white widow


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Oct 19, 2008)

Can you get seeds in the dispensaries in cali?


----------



## CertifiedArborist (Oct 27, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> Can you get seeds in the dispensaries in cali?


You can fined seeds in the co-ops in cali but I have never seen grape ape seeds anywhere!(I have had my rec over 6 years and have been to most of the clubs in nor-cal) The only person who has the reall seeds for grape ape is the guy who made it( Klye Kushmen) and good luck getting them hes an ass. the co-ops in cali do have grape ape clones because its a clone only strain. anybody who said they have seeds eather turned one hermie or crossed it with something else and then its not the real grape ape, so no real seeds only clones for grape ape.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Oct 27, 2008)

bummer........


----------



## talibanana (Oct 27, 2008)

Why is it called "Grape Ape"??? Does it taste like grapes? Smell like grapes? I never heard of it but I like grapes


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Oct 27, 2008)

well hopefully if everything goes good I'll be picking up a grape ape clone tonight...Wish i could get some seeds tho..


----------



## nvirgo79 (Oct 27, 2008)

i looked for grape ape on the east coast, nada. I did talk to a guy that had some, and said it wasn't worth the wait, and likes The Purps better.. Ape is a crazy looking bud though


----------



## talibanana (Oct 28, 2008)

BTW - I used to have a broker called Joe Gallo . . .


----------



## talibanana (Oct 28, 2008)

CertifiedArborist said:


> You can fined seeds in the co-ops in cali but I have never seen grape ape seeds anywhere!(I have had my rec over 6 years and have been to most of the clubs in nor-cal) The only person who has the reall seeds for grape ape is the guy who made it( Klye Kushmen) and good luck getting them hes an ass. the co-ops in cali do have grape ape clones because its a clone only strain. anybody who said they have seeds eather turned one hermie or crossed it with something else and then its not the real grape ape, so no real seeds only clones for grape ape.


Um, since I'm a dumb East-Coaster heading to Cali in a few weeks . . . is it actually possible to buy up some seeds out there? Do I have to have some sort of license for medicinal MJ? 

How does one go to the co-op and buy seeds in Los Angeles?


----------



## CertifiedArborist (Oct 28, 2008)

talibanana said:


> Um, since I'm a dumb East-Coaster heading to Cali in a few weeks . . . is it actually possible to buy up some seeds out there? Do I have to have some sort of license for medicinal MJ?
> 
> How does one go to the co-op and buy seeds in Los Angeles?


you need a doctors rec and a california state ID so sorry dont think your getting in. but if you know somebody with that stuff who is willing to go for you they can see what they have.


----------



## ll420luva (Feb 1, 2009)

i just started growing grape ape and i used seeds... yeah


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 1, 2009)

talibanana said:


> Why is it called "Grape Ape"??? Does it taste like grapes? Smell like grapes? I never heard of it but I like grapes


the shit i had smelled and tasted like grape kool-aid.


----------



## Wild (Feb 1, 2009)

All these flavours are mad. Yesterday I wanted Pineapple, yet now i'm all up for some Grape buds. Greenhouse Seed Company has just released Kings Kush which is an OG Kush x Grape, sounds real tasty but I don't know the authenticity of the 'Grape' or the OG Kush.


----------



## Wodin (Feb 1, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> the shit i had smelled and tasted like grape kool-aid.


greenhouse seeds, under there new additions page, has something called King Kush. its genetics say OG Kush and "Grape". Is this the same grape were talking about or different?


----------



## 420Brazilian (Mar 21, 2009)

I've been lookin for Grape Ape and can't find it too, bummer, have a poster of it from High Times, looks delicious, would pay anything to have a few seeds of this beautiful strain.


----------



## Mendojuana (Mar 22, 2009)

Clone only


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 22, 2009)

Mendojuana said:


> Clone only


thats what i thought. even if you can find someone claiming to have them they will be bullshit S1's from a selfed hermy, just like medical seeds claims to have Sour Diesel beans(probably sell them all the time too!)....fuckin S1's....chances of ending up with what you want are slim to shit.


----------



## 420Brazilian (Mar 22, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> thats what i thought. even if you can find someone claiming to have them they will be bullshit S1's from a selfed hermy, just like medical seeds claims to have Sour Diesel beans(probably sell them all the time too!)....fuckin S1's....chances of ending up with what you want are slim to shit.


That SUCKS.


----------



## trapper (Mar 22, 2009)

breed a purple strain into one of your favorite mothers,you may get something quicker and better then grape ape,you never know,i bred a chemo into a god bud last year and one of the babys was purple and red with tons of potency with the gods fruity flavor,mind you only one of many seeds did that and it yielded kind of low,but it was ready in 7 weeks,and it was stolen when it went outside when i went for hollidays.it had the purple you want and potency to boot.read fdd seed tutorial and give it a whirl.you will find you get so many keepers way more then you have room for,unless you have a lot of lights.i find that alot of seed companies start with great genetics,a lot of times the kids do not come out like ma and pop,but when you breed into them the reason they were chosen come back.just my excperience any way.


----------



## PeepsMcgee (Jun 3, 2009)

Apothcarytravel.com


----------



## nomaad (Jun 8, 2009)

Grape Ape is clone only. I am lucky enough to have one in my garden that comes directly from K.Kushman via an intermediary who has known him for many years. Whoever said he was a dick should take into account the industry he works in. Even though this is NorCal and medical MJ is protected by state law, you still don't go around selling clones to randoms who contact you over the internet. 

The clone came to me in a 5 gallon pot, just ready for transplant (into a 200gal custom shallow Smart Pot) . I have 18 plants in a full summer garden and 18 in a forced flower hoop house (6 mature and 6 immature per patient in our medicine collective- all living on the property)... Out of all my genetics, this plant looks like it will be my biggest yielder. Its not the current size of the plant... its actually one of my smallest in the full summer part of the garden... but its growth pattern and the amount of future budsites developing hint of amazing things to come.

I think this strain would be perfect for an indoor project. I have this girl (from the 5 gallon pot) covering a 4 square foot area with minimal training. In that pot it could have stood another week of veg.. maybe? Considering that at any given time, indoor or outdoor, prop215/sb420 protect us up to 6 flowering plants per patient and we are three, we need to devise a method to produce a good yield indoors with only 18 plants. My first thought is vertical... 3 of 6 plant (tree) circles around vert-hung HPSs. But in a sea of green you could potentially cover about 100-150 sq feet with just 18 plants in big pots. I guess I should include a pic of the plant, so you can see what I mean. 

I am waiting for a cable for my camera to arrive in the mail.


----------



## cbdthcwhoopper (Jul 29, 2009)

I just picked up some Grape Ape, Purple Joy, Purple Urkel, Strawberry Cream, Blue Dream Haze, G13, and Shit clones in San Diego at the clone only collective on Roselle St. These guys have a list of 55 strains, they sell seeds (also got some STS for feminizing strains at home! as well as some purple suicide [BOG Sour Bubble x Elite's Twisted Puprple OG Kush]) I couldn't possibly recommend a place in San Diego more. Most places that carry clones say they have this huge list, and when you call them to see what they have in they say "CANT SAY OVER THE PHONE". You get there and they have a few dying clones from one strain, and it's always so shady whether they really know what strain it is. Also, Green Kross Collective they have some Super Silver Haze and Green Crack Mothers, and they're beautiful 2 footers and really branchy as well as some beautiful small clones including Bubblegum and Bubba Kush.


----------



## rupert pupkin (Feb 22, 2010)

got a baby GDP, and just picked up a nice grape ape mommy today! ape is one of my personal favorite strains!


----------

